# Tree identification



## Pudsey_Bear

Can anyone identify this tree, it's about 2 years old and 8 feet tall.


----------



## Glandwr

Looks like a variant of a sycamore tree (maple), possibly a more garden friendly one.

Dick


----------



## Malc

Looks like an Acer to me, check this link out....
http://apps.rhs.org.uk/advicesearch/Profile.aspx?pid=126

Malc


----------



## xgx

My guess would be _liquidambar _ species....

when does it flower? What are the flowers like e.g.shape, colour, size?
Autumn foliage colour?


----------



## Markt500

Looks very much like a plane tree, maybe oriental type. Couldnt rule out a maple, but the bark colour is that found on plane.

Hope this helps


----------



## erneboy

Acer palmatum is my guess, a Japanese Maple, Alan.

Edit: A photograph of the whole plant would help as the habit is quite distinctive.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Thanks peeps, but nothing matches so far, any other sugestions?


----------



## Nora+Neil

Is this a trick question or a Quiz???

It certainly looks like a Maple leaf, but with out whole picture can't tell.


----------



## loddy

Rowan ( mountain ash )

Loddy


----------



## erneboy

Come on Kev, give us a chance. Let's see a photo of the whole plant and one of the top half of it. Also describe the bark and the leaf stems or photograph them for us, Alan.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not home right now, but I'll do a few more pics tomorrow.


----------



## xgx

After extensive research I can reveal that it's a Dogwood

It clearly shows the bark in all of the photographs.


----------



## erneboy

xgx, I very much doubt it id a dogwood (Cornus), there are some red barked Cornus but the leaves are nothing like those in Kev's picture. Happy to be proved wrong though maybe you can find a picture of the one you think it is and give us a link to it, Alan.


----------



## xgx

Sorry Alan ..... Bark..... Dogwood ....:lol: 

very old artichoke .... as they say in Geordieland (Horti=joke) :lol: 

Have coat, leaving now.................................................


----------



## erneboy

I see xgx, being a landscaper I was mislead because the bark might just possibly be identified as that of a mature dogwood, red new growth which turns brownish on some varieties, Alan.


----------



## xgx

my sense of plant humour may arise from 20+ years teaching Horticulture :wink: 

(sorry for the digression Kev)


----------



## erneboy

Well then xgx, it's a bad show if the two of us can't figure it out, me 35 years a landscaper and 20 years a grower and garden centre owner and you a horticulturalist.

I spent over an hour looking today and I am not even certain that it is an Acer. I look forward to seeing the picture of the whole plant, Alan.


----------



## grasscutter

I'll have a guess at a Silver Maple (Acer saccharinum).
Native to eastern N. America. Cultivated for ornamental use in Europe and Britain. Fully grown it can reach a height of 27-36m ((0-120ft).
Hope you have plenty of room.


----------



## patnles

If it's grown to 8ft in 2 years, my guess would be sycamore too. I have them popping up all over my garden from seeds from a neighbouring tree. They are a pig to get out if you don't spot them early. Fortunately for us, our neighbours tree came down into our garden, with only minor damage to their fence, so our wood store is now fairly well stocked.


----------



## erneboy

I agree with the above and think we can be sure it's an Acer of some sort. Even without a definite identification 8ft in 2 years makes it certain that it will quite quickly be a very big tree. Unless it's a very, very big garden and the tree is well away from buildings and drains I would remove it now.

Did you plant it or has it grown from seed Kev? Alan.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sorry for lack of response.

Theres a bit of a tale involved with all our trees (32) of them.

We were at our local nursery looking at potential plants for our new garden, when I noticed this man taking young trees out of their pots and literally just chucking them into the back of a van, when were on our way back to the car, I saw he was still at it, so me being a curious (nosy bugger) sod, I asked him what he was doing, "Composter" was his reply, Shame I said we were looking for a few cheap trees, "you can have em for me, but you'll need to see the boss".

So I spoke to the boss, and he said "£20 for the lot", I said "Delivered", he said "cheeky bugger", but "OK" now we hadn't actually bought the house at that point but we had them delivered there anyway as it was vacant.

When we got there he'd already delivered them onto the drive, so I dragged all 32 around the back out of sight, on looking at the tags, the cheapest one was £38, so a good bargain, especially as he'd included all the plastic pots, which must be £5 each as they are quite big.

Unfortunately most of them don't have any tags so not sure what they are, hence my question.

I've not taken any more pics as the leaves have changed quite a lot in a few days so I'll leave it until fully developed then try again, along with some of the others.


----------



## erneboy

Were these tags with prices but not names Kev? 

I feel I should recommend great care where you plant unknown trees, you could be storing up a lot of trouble. A Garden Centre is unlikely to be dumping trees which are suitable for a small garden, Alan.


----------



## Glandwr

If they are all like that one I hope you have a country estate not a garden. I'm with a Silver Maple, they really want room

Dick


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Trees will remain in pots for now, any which prove to be too big for us will be moved on or perhaps re-planted somewhere nice (if no one is looking), or given away FOC.


----------



## erneboy

I don't want to flog this to death Kev but what plants do in pots may not be a reliable indicator of what they will do once planted. Far better to find out what they are. Your first one was a bit tricky to identify, I don't expect they can all be as difficult as that. As you now know it will be easier when they are fully in leaf if you want to post more pictures, Alan.


----------



## dragonflyer

*What is tree*

Hi

I don't think it is a maple. A silver maple looks the nearest outline shape in my Field Guide to American Trees, BUT without exception all maple leaves have the veins starting from the stem, not some way down the main vein.

It does have bark which reminds me of birch and cherry new growth but I am no expert.

Joyce


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

erneboy said:


> I don't want to flog this to death Kev but what plants do in pots may not be a reliable indicator of what they will do once planted. Far better to find out what they are. Your first one was a bit tricky to identify, I don't expect they can all be as difficult as that. As you now know it will be easier when they are fully in leaf if you want to post more pictures, Alan.


I don't mind Alan, but nothing will be planted until fully identified, and it's full size growth determined.

I might wait until the leaves are fully developed and take a few down to where they came from.

I forgot to mention that they were destined for the composter because they were less than perfect, but I don't mind that, I tend to get lots of stuff like that, an end of season bargains, I save hundreds that way.


----------

